# SGA - Sarytogan Graphite



## System (4 April 2022)

Sarytogan Graphite Limited has entered into an exchange agreement with Ustar Ventures Ltd to acquire 100% of the participatory interests in Ushtogan LLP, the owner of the Sarytogan Graphite Project. 

The Sarytogan Graphite Project is located in the Karaganda region of Central Kazakhstan and the exploration concession covers 103.92 km2. As its name suggests, the Sarytogan Graphite Project is prospective for graphite and a meaningful initial JORC compliance resource has already been delineated on the project.

It is anticipated that SGA will list on the ASX during April 2022.






						Sarytogan Graphite – The Sarytogan Graphite Project in Kazakhstan comprises one exploration license covering 103 square kilometres in east Kazakhstan.
					






					sarytogangraphite.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 April 2022)

*Listing date*06 April 2022 ; 12:00 PM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://sarytogangraphite.com.au/
Ph +61 8 9388 8290*Principal Activities*Mining Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SGA*Capital to be Raised*$8,500,000*Expected offer close date*17 March 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. RM Corporate Finance Pty Ltd and Inyati Capital Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2022)

SGA’s namesake project in Central Kazakhstan currently contains 209 Mt @ 28.5% TGC (containing 60Mt of graphite), making it the highest grade and second largest graphite deposit of its ASX peers.

Now the company has hit “breakthrough” 99.87% graphite purity in metallurgical test work — a significant step towards battery anode specification, managing director Sean Gregory says.



> “_Sarytogan’s giant high grade mineral resource is now complemented by its premium micro-crystalline high-purity product, credentials that now elevate the project to be a potential answer to the world’s projected battery anode material shortage_,” he says.




The product to support this strategy will be Uncoated Spherical Graphite (USpG), which trades at more than US$3,000/t. That’s about triple the price of traditional flake graphite products.

To achieve USpG, the Sarytogan concentrates will require milling to make spherical graphite balls of 5-20 micron in size and further purification to 99.95% TGC.

Testing continues to find the most economical way to hit these size/purification targets.

Meanwhile, a bunch of drilling assays are pending ahead of a resource upgrade, due for release in Q1 next year. A scoping study is also planned for 2023.

_... we'll see how they go. As others find, it's quite a process to get the finished product.
since listing:




_
.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 January 2023)

I have entered the SGA in the 2023 C/Y Regatta
And have been a Proud holder for Quite a while

*Sailing the SGA-----One Day at a Time*





Salute and Gods' Speed


----------

